# Women`s Self Defense Seminar



## Bob White (Jul 7, 2011)

Barbara White will be holding a Women's Self Defense class complete withpower point presentation, bag work, and real live "dummies" on July 31,Sunday, from 2-4pm.  Please encourage your friends to get involved.  Thisshould be fun as well as educational.  The investment is $25.00.  PleaseRSVP to her email, swedie314@bwkenpo.com.Location will be the karate studio at 1125 Victoria Street, Ste B in CostaMesa.Hope to see many of you there.Barbara WhiteP.S.  We will have live "dummies, but feel free to bring your own!!  lol


----------

